# Re-inventing reality with an i-Phone



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 29, 2014)

Ran across this on Distractify and thought others here may enjoy it
This French Photographer Uses His iPhone To Invent His Own Reality


----------



## paigew (Jul 29, 2014)

pretty clever  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty neat!


----------

